# ISP Server



## maleficium (29. Okt. 2007)

Hallo, 
wie ändere ich die ISP Server Einstellungen unter Administration > Server > Einstellungen!?

Ich bin als Admin angemeldet und kann keine Änderungen durchführen: 
Alle Änderungen gehen verloren sobald ich auf speichern gehe oder einen anderen Reiter anwähle z.B. Web / DNS usw.

Könnte mir bitte jemand verraten was da falsch läuft bzw. was ich da falsch mache!?

Bei mir schaut das auch anders aus als in: http://ispconfig.org/downloads/manual_de/manual_kunde_de_src.htm#4_2_1
Es werden keine Basisdaten angezeigt (Server; Host etc...) Mit phpMyAdmin habe ich die Datenbank von ISPConfig geprüft: Die Tabelle isp_server ist leer!!?
 Gruss
Michael


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2007)

Ich vermute, dass Du einen Fehler bei der Installation gemacht hast. hast Du den MySQL-Dump der Datenbank manuell eingespielt?


----------



## maleficium (30. Okt. 2007)

Ja - das habe ich mittlerweile gemacht. (vor ca. 1h)
Nachdem ich dann zusätzlich ein paar Daten per Hand eingegeben habe (Servername & Host) konnte ich den Rest über die Administration einstellen bzw. werden die Daten jetzt gespeichert...


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2007)

Ok, dass erklärt die Probleme. Man kann den dump nicht manuell einspielen, da er durch den Installer dynamisch mit systemspezifischen mit Daten ergänzt wird. Du musst ISPConfig neu installieren. Um es zu deinstalleieren, rufe die folgenden Befehle auf:

/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server stop
rm -rf /root/ispconfig
rm -rf /home/admispconfig

Dann muss die ISPConfig MySQL Datenbank gelöscht werden.

Bei der Neuinstallation musst Du darauaf achten, dass keine Datenbank mit dem namen existieren darf, den Du im Installer auswählst und der mysql user muss root Rechte besitzen. Außerdem sollte das MySQL Passwort keine Sonderzeichen beinhalten, die von der Shell als Steuerzeichen oder Befehle interpretiert werden könnten.


----------



## maleficium (31. Okt. 2007)

Hallo, 
jetzt läuft alles!!!

*DANKE!!!

*Bei meinen ersten Versuchen hatte ich immer vergessen den ISPConfig Server zu stoppen und habe nur die Verzeichnisse gelöscht - von daher kahm auch immer wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung, egal was für Veränderungen vorgenommen wurden.

Und auf meinem Server klappt die Installation definitv nicht wenn ich localhost  angebe - hier MUSS: 127.0.0.1 eingetragen werden. 
Das habe ich aber auf den Debian Etch Maschinen momentan immer - auch bei anderen Anwedungen wie z.B. Typo3, vTiger usw. . . 

Das einzige was immer noch ist: Die Umlaute werden nicht richtig angezeigt. . .

Nochmals Danke!!!
Michael


----------

